# Fastest non-roar 17.5 motor?



## sam1481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking to see if there is any 17.5 motor that is better than the D3.5 or the R1. We run a 17.5 class that the only rule is 4.22V. Any 17.5 motor is allowed regardless of stator #'s. So far the D3.5 Blue Wire Stator is in the lead, wanted to see what others have to say. The D3.5 at 3500kv is the highest kv I can find in a 17.5 motor. Any input or suggestions would be helpful. Thank you


----------

